# URBAN CAFE, OVALO GUTIERREZ



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

URBAN COOL









*CONTRASTE. Las sillas panton se asoman al exterior como siluetas, lo cual cera un ritmo curvilíneo y seductor que relaja el ambiente del nuevo café miraflorino. (Fotos: Juan Francisco Melgar) * 

Las diferencias, a veces sutiles, entre las distintas pieles elegidas caracterizan el proyecto del Urban Café, en el Óvalo Gutiérrez. La ubicación y el contexto hicieron de este un verdadero ejercicio creativo

Concebir el volumen que albergaría un nuevo café en el Óvalo Gutiérrez para que funcionara como adición a un volumen principal sin perder individualidad supuso el primer reto de este proyecto para Ondine Schvartzman y Katy Grimberg. 










El óvalo es un festival de edificios, escalas, estilos. Tiene, al igual que nuestra capital, un poco de todo. Por tanto, añadir algo, realizar un aporte que triunfara, suponía bailar alrededor de una serie de barreras sin que se notara el esfuerzo. 

Tomar en cuenta el significado de esta ubicación en el escenario urbano limeño fue un punto de partida clave, explican las creativas. Los óvalos son hitos urbanos, nudos de tránsito en los que se concentra la energía que circula por la ciudad. En estos, la percepción del pasajero automovilístico y la del peatón son radicalmente distintas. Por lo tanto se debía elaborar un concepto que fuera impactante para ambas realidades. Otro factor por considerar sería la manera como se trabajaría el cartel que llevaría el nombre del local. Este podría ser (y sin duda llegó a ser) un determinante primordial en la configuración de la identidad del proyecto. 










Se llevó a cabo un proceso creativo bastante largo --cuentan Ondine y Katy-- en el que se discutieron opciones que se amoldaban a las variables anteriores. La compatibilidad en un equipo de trabajo es fundamental y, junto con la eficiencia y creatividad, se necesita paciencia. Para este proyecto, pasaron horas sentadas a la sombra del arcángel que parece gobernar el óvalo, intentando bocetos que les ofrecieran una pista atractiva. Luego de un par de destellos, tomaron una decisión: responderían a estos retos con un concepto basado en el impacto y la pureza. 

Partiendo de la idea de que este apéndice no fuera una reproducción en miniatura del volumen principal, ni que se rigiera en base a una simple oposición, Ondine y Katy buscaron que este detentara una personalidad individual, sin perder la armonía con el edificio principal. 










*Velocidad y tiempo*

Como la velocidad de los autos modifica el paisaje del óvalo y el registro de los volúmenes que lo habitan, se decidió que esta integrara y funcionara para lograr la doble percepción que se tendría de este espacio. La velocidad sería, entonces, un tema central. 

Ondine y Katy crearon un volumen que se entendiera también como un momento o una impresión, cuyo foco de atención fuera la manera como fue plasmado el nombre del local. Esta decisión gráfica va más allá de lo decorativo y busca resolver cuestiones funcionales, como el registro visual bidireccional y la integración de pieles en la fachada, pues refuerza un concepto redondo y consistente. 









*CÓDIGO EN GRIS. El texto en relieve sobre el fondo oscuro rompe con la continuidad de la estructura del kiosko, mientras que da pistas sobre la carta. * 

Las letras que componen el nombre de Urban Café sirvieron de guía para la división de la superficie en partes iguales. Esta segmentación poco notoria engrana edificio y nombre, lo concreto y lo conceptual. 

La explotación de la simetría de la letra A mayúscula fue un toque genial. Nació de la observación detenida de la forma y no del significado de las letras, del valor gráfico de las mismas. Así, se explota el uso de la A como nexo entre los dos planos que componen una de las aristas. Esta parece partir la A por la mitad y cada mitad se adhiere a cada plano, lo cual fortalece la presencia --tanto simbólica como de contenido-- del texto.









*CUARTETO EN ESQUINA. Una de las mesas redondas al interior de policarbonato. * 

En un juego de escalas, la proximidad de las personas que ocupan las mesas interiores a las letras impide que las descifren con facilidad. Así se convierten, por momentos, en secciones transparentes, delineadas por planchas de acero incrustadas en un fondo de policarbonato estriado. La elección del policarbonato como material principal nace del hecho de que este comparte algunas características con el vidrio que cubre el edificio principal. No se forró este apéndice en vidrio, ya que se buscaba independizarlo a nivel de texturas, sin crear una situación de excesivo contraste. El policarbonato que forra el volumen fue colocado de tal manera que las estrías ubicadas de modo horizontal ofrecen una idea de movilidad. 

Además, la sensación de suspensión que ofrece el zócalo retirado y la iluminación que brilla debajo de la viga de fierro aluden a la ingravidez que funciona en una lógica en cadena: esta desaparece el peso del volumen y permite dentro de nuestra estructura mental comprender que se está eliminando aquello que impide el movimiento. 

El exceso inseguro de elementos se diagnostica inmediatamente. Aquí la selección de piezas nos muestra un lugar con carácter que no necesita ser reiterativo para comprobar su valor. 

"¿Y dónde quedó el color?", nos preguntamos. "El color se lo da la gente", respondieron las autoras. Respuesta acertada. 

*Debajo del movimiento * 

Fue bastante complicado dar con una forma que encajara con las restricciones que tenía el espacio por dentro. Aparte del desnivel que divide el suelo, la presencia de la estructura en diagonal de las dos escaleras mecánicas limitaba enormemente el diseño. Las diseñadoras plantearon un espacio de bordes curvos que se centrara debajo de las escaleras. La decisión de cubrirlo con papel texturado que parece una pizarra distrae al espectador y evita la sensación de solidez. Además, crea un ritmo que se integra con él desde la escalera. 

*Identikit*

*Nombre.* Katy Grimberg y Ondine Schvartzman.
*Estudios.* Ondine es arquitecta con un posgrado en interiorismo y Katy es autodidacta en arquitectura de interiores y diseño integral. Contacto. 421-4883 / 9834*5055 / 9825*7072.
*Experiencia.* Residencias y locales comerciales

Rafaela Maggiolo de Almenara


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve bastante bonito, a pesar de que no hay colores no se ve aburrido sino bastante interesante. me gustó


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Me encanta el diseño es bastante sobrijalá x aca se animaran a abrir uno


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

mmmm, interesante, me gusto! no me ubico, el ovalo gutierrez es ese donde queda cineplanet, la capilla y otros equipamientos donde convergen 5 avenidas???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> mmmm, interesante, me gusto! no me ubico, el ovalo gutierrez es ese donde queda cineplanet, la capilla y otros equipamientos donde convergen 5 avenidas???


Si, este café está en el centro comercial del Cineplanet, al costado de Crisol.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

entonces punto fijo para visitar ! nose, pero me encantan esas sillas que se ven en la primera foto, me llevare una....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve muy interesante.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> mmmm, interesante, me gusto! no me ubico, el ovalo gutierrez es ese donde queda cineplanet, la capilla y otros equipamientos donde convergen 5 avenidas???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Ovalo Gutierrez es el point de muchos limeños...los cines, TGI Friday's, Chili's, McDonald's, Bembos, Bohemia Café, Starbucks, las librerías Crisol, Neoworld Arcade, El casino La Boheme, el famoso Wong del Ovalo, la recontraexclusíva tienda Unidas y ahora el Urban Café.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> El Ovalo Gutierrez es el point de muchos limeños...los cines, TGI Friday's, Chili's, McDonald's, Bembos, Bohemia Café, Starbucks, las librerías Crisol, *Neoworld Arcade*, El casino La Boheme, el famoso Wong del Ovalo, la recontraexclusíva *tienda Unidas * y ahora el Urban Café.



de rubro son?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> de rubro son?


Neoworld es un centro de diversiones para jóvenes y Unidas es una tienda especial de Perfumerías Unidas, en la cual venden perfumes exclusivos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

chevere, gracias por la aclaracion.... lo que me gusta del ovalo es la comunicacion de este con las otras manzanas a traves de garages y pasillos subterraneos...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

el óvalo está súperxvre!

saben que??? al comienzo, se me hacia raro ver el óvalo sin el ala(el mmmnto antiguo) pero con el tiempo le he llegado a tener cariño a ese Ángel.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> el óvalo está súperxvre!
> 
> saben que??? al comienzo, se me hacia raro ver el óvalo sin el ala(el mmmnto antiguo) pero con el tiempo le he llegado a tener cariño a ese Ángel.


Lo mismo me sucede! Me gusta el óvalo como está ahorita.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Grata sorpresa saber que en Lima están apareciendo este tipo de "modern café".


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

como cambio el Ovalo Gutierrez,nuestra ciudad entera esta cambiando!Buen cafe!


----------



## Jorge B.2 (May 25, 2006)

wOOW! bravazo el diseño! ojala se animaran a llevar estas ideas a provincias, ya me imaginaría un urban cafe en Real Plaza de Trujillo!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente, no hay viaje a Lima si no se va al Òvalo Gutierrez, se come pizza como a 5 cuadras y ahora obvio a este cafè increible.... super mostra la nota. Ese lugar es religiòn de visitar. El Friday`s me alucina


----------



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

Porque no invierten para hacer cafes de esos en el extranjero?? asi como juan valdez


----------

